# 220 TS and 110 shop vac--remote switch??



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

So, I am setting up my wood shop in my basement...I wired the saw for 220 (20 amp) and have a shop vac that is 110 and wondered if anyone knows of a switch that I can hook both up to that will turn on the vac when I use the TS ? 


Thanks !!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would have to wire the dust collector to the start switch of the saw. If the dust collector draws very many amps this may not be a good idea. It would be drawing power off one leg of your 220. If you put a second magnetic switch on the dust collector you could just use the low voltage line to operate both switches and use a separate line for the 110V power for the dust collector.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's easy .....*

Plug your shop vac into an outlet that has a switched receptacle. The switch is on a 20 ft long cord with a magnet on the back of the metal box. The magnet will attach to any metal surface, whether it's the table saw or other.
The switch can be heavy duty like a disposal switch, rated for 120 V and 15 AMPs. One wire, the black wire, comes into the switch from the outlet box, returns on the white wire back to the receptacle to make it "live" when ON. In this diagram you have to break the tab that connects the hot/black side on the two receptacles to isolate the top one. Or leave the tab, and do not connect the hot/black to the receptacle until it returns from the switch.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

A wired extension switch as suggested would be the the most economical, there are also remote solutions. Wiring it into the saw switch would need some kind of delay so both units don't attempt to start at the same time, even if it would be possible to tap into 110 from it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would be simpler to mount a switch for the shop vac right next to the start button on the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is why I suggested a magnet*



Steve Neul said:


> It would be simpler to mount a switch for the shop vac right next to the start button on the saw.



I have the type of wired switch I posted on a 220 V Dust Collector which I can just "hang" next to the saw's switch or the shaper or which ever tool I am using. I just carry it over to the tool, hang it on the side near the ON/OFF switch and I'm ready to go. I wouldn't permanently mount it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I have the type of wired switch I posted on a 220 V Dust Collector which I can just "hang" next to the saw's switch or the shaper or which ever tool I am using. I just carry it over to the tool, hang it on the side near the ON/OFF switch and I'm ready to go. I wouldn't permanently mount it.


I was wondering how the magnet fit into the story. Unless it was an exceptionally strong magnet I think I would rather bolt it to the saw. Personally it's not that much trouble to bend over and turn on the vacuum. I have been thinking of installing a remote control switch for my phase converter though. It's about 50' from one machine.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> The switch is on a 20 ft long cord with a magnet on the back of the metal box. The magnet will attach to any metal surface, whether it's the table saw or other.


did you buy this that way Bill? if so where?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I made it*



Steve Neul said:


> I was wondering how the magnet fit into the story. Unless it was an exceptionally strong magnet I think I would rather bolt it to the saw. Personally it's not that much trouble to bend over and turn on the vacuum. I have been thinking of installing a remote control switch for my phase converter though. It's about 50' from one machine.



I used 2 of these taped on the back of the metal switch box with 2 sided tape.
http://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-2-ceramic-block-magnets-97504.html




TimPa said:


> did you buy this that way Bill? if so where?


I used a HF 25 ft extension cord, clipped off the ends and wired it to the switch and to the relay. Don't ask me how I wired the relay, I've long forgotten how, but it works like a charm. I should really take some photos and break down the wiring, I may need to repeat it someday? That's a 2 HP Baldor motor on a Dust Boy fan housing which used to be a top mounted dual bag collector. I changed it to a free standing side mount, like my Jet 1100's and used a cartridge filter with a 30 gal. fiberboard collector bin. It'll suck your pants legs in if you stand too close with the hose removed... :surprise2:

yeah, I know don't stick your finger into the open hole on the electrical box.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions and I think I'll get some SJ cord and wire up the switched outlet...I worked at the orange store for 2.5 yrs in the electrical dept and learned A LOT !! I didn't even think of a switched outlet with an extension.


Thanks again everyone !!!


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought a remote control switch for a shop vac (and other 110 tools) a couple months ago and love it. Comes with a wrap that is normally wrapped around the end of the hose, but there is no reason you couldn't wrap it around your wrist or strap it in convenient location. I have two 10 foot hoses on one shop vac that reaches just about everywhere in my home workshop so I can leave the vac one place, but turning it on and off was always tedious. The final straw was working from a scaffold trying to reach the switch with a stick. Bought one and liked it so much I bought a second for another shop vac that I have. 

They run $29.95, but if you order it direct and use discount code LJ4PRO16 you can save $10.

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=45290&idcategory=0


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Terry ....<@*

I feel like a real dummy now because I use a remote outdoor light controller on my shop vac and it's really cheap, will handle 13 AMPs:

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-32555-W...&keywords=outdoor+remote+control+light+switch


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Just gathered up all the parts to build a current sensing device such that when the TS is on DC will turn on as well. I'll finish it off this weekend and post about the build if anyone is interested. Costs about $100 and is pretty quick to make.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

*Thanks Terry !!*



TerryQ said:


> I bought a remote control switch for a shop vac (and other 110 tools) a couple months ago and love it. Comes with a wrap that is normally wrapped around the end of the hose, but there is no reason you couldn't wrap it around your wrist or strap it in convenient location. I have two 10 foot hoses on one shop vac that reaches just about everywhere in my home workshop so I can leave the vac one place, but turning it on and off was always tedious. The final straw was working from a scaffold trying to reach the switch with a stick. Bought one and liked it so much I bought a second for another shop vac that I have.
> 
> They run $29.95, but if you order it direct and use discount code LJ4PRO16 you can save $10.
> 
> http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=45290&idcategory=0




Just ordered one :-D


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

absolutely the best solution available today. any tool can control any accessory, regardless of tool and accessory voltage. daisy chained ivac switches have automated my DC and shop vac for simultaneous operation for years. getting two of the auto blast gates in the spring for totally automatic operation. great company also. replaced an out of warranty ivac switch gratis. can't say enough good things about them.

http://ivacswitch.com/


----------

